
Maria Loh recommends the best books on Lives of Artists - lermontov
http://fivebooks.com/interview/maria-loh-lives-artists/
======
maldusiecle
What a bizarre list. Camera Lucida and On Photography are masterpieces that
anyone interested in photography as an art form should read, but they don't
say a lot about the lives of the artists whose work they describe. Barthes
says virtually nothing about the photographers' lives, in fact.

------
franzen
While I can't vouch for anything beyond Just Kids (which is spectacular), here
are some other ferociously good reads on the lives of artists:

* Ernest Hemingway - A moveable feast

* David Lipsky - Of course you end up becoming yourself

* David Sylvester - Interviews with Francis Bacon

